# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Fizicki oporavak nakon carskog reza

## Sanja_123

Bok mame...zanimaju me vasa iskustva nakon carskog reza, kako ste se oporavljale...
Rodila sam prije mjesec dana ali jos uvijek me boli donji dio trbuha, iznad reza. Boli me i kad dotaknem taj dio. Doktor mi je zabranio cak i bebu nositi, jer cim ga malo dulje nosim bol se povecava. Zaboravila sam spomenuti da jos uvijek po malo krvarim.
Do kad traje ta bol?

----------


## Val

pa ne znam, meni je u oba puta trajala kratko. već nakon nekoliko dana sam funkcionirala super. i nosila bebu/e bez problema.
krvarenje je trajalo duže. 

možda da odeš na pregled.

----------


## vještičica

Ja nisam za primjer, ja sam zbog sepse odležala sedam dana u bolnici i bila ko iscijeđen limun kad sam došla kući. Međutim i nakon svega toga, na domaćoj klopi sam se brzo dozvala, uprkos manjku spavanja  :Wink:

----------


## Sanja_123

Neznam ni sama sta da radim, mozda bi stvarno trebala otici na pregled. A trbuh, koliko je trebalo da vam se povuce ....da bude barem priblizno kao prije?

----------


## vještičica

Kako misliš da te boli? Koža te boli na dodir ili te baš trbuh boli? Mene i sad koža boli na lagani dodir, to se dešava, zbog presječenih nerava, koji se kasnije "krivo spoje" (rekao mi gin). Navodno je to prolazno. Meni još nije prošlo u potpunosti, ali je podnošljivo. Bebu sam nosila od početka. Ništa mi nije zabranjivano. Trbuh ni sad nije kako je nekad izgledao. Još uvijek imam "sarmicu" koja se prevjesi iznad reza, pretpostavljam zbog prerezanih mišića (smršala sam i sad imam i ispod predtrudničke kilaže, nije slaninica  :Wink: )
Ako misliš da treba, svakako idi na pregled, posebno ako te baš trbuh boli.

Mene sam rez uvijek boli na promjenu vremena. I to kažu da je uobičajeno.
Pusa i srećno  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Val

mene ne boli niti jedan rez, čak niti kod promjene vremena (možda ja nisam normalna  :Wink:  ) pa bih svakako savjetovala da odeš na pregled.

trbuh mi još uvijek nije kao prije (ali ja imam dvije trudnoće u kratko vrijeme pa se tješim da je zato). moji mišići su ok, kilaža isto, ali uspomena je ostala  :Grin:  

ti si friško rodila i tako velik trbuh ostaje neko vrijeme, strpi se još mjesec/dva.

----------


## ina33

I ja sam relativno dugo krvarila, s rezom nisam imala problema, bolio nije, u početku je malo srbio i bio je onaj tupi osjećaj oko njega. Malo ohrabrenja s moje strane: makon godinu dana, ne mogu se, u stvari, načuditi kako taj rez fantastično izgleda, tj. po meni se jedva vidi, doslovno, ne zato što je nisko pa zbog toga, nego meni se baš sviđa i izgleda nekako baš dobro napravljen, skoro da se moram zagledat di je u stvari taj rez. Kad se tu dodirujem niti ga ne pipam niti mi je osjet tu drugačiji, jedino je na jednom mjestu u trbuhu jedva primjetan pad, ali doslovno da se jedva kuži. Bolove u trbuhu nisam imala, možda da odeš do dr-a čekirat za svaki slučaj, ipak se svako individualno oporavlja. Sretno!

----------


## cvjetiććć

ja sam imala carski prije tri god i sada u drugoj trudnoći molim Boga da mi ga naprave opet (uska zdjelica, velik bebač, nije se mogao spustiti, nakon 18 sati na stolu u rađaoni i trudova koji su na ctg-u bili 127 i spuštali se tek na 80, konačno se odlučili na carski). istina je da se nisam 3 dana mogla ni pomaknuti, jako peče rana ali oporavak mi je stvarno kratko trajao. možda i zbog mog avanturističkog duha pa sam 13.dan nakon poroda s bebačom u kolicima "prošetala" 3 km, i tako nastavila svaki dan, godilo mi je... a vježbe neke za trbuh nisam mogla intenzivno radit ni 5mj nakon carskog jer sam imala osjećaj da će mi se trbuh otvorit   :Laughing:  
malo sporije skidaš kile osobito "viseći trbuh", a rez mi je danas skoro pa neprimjetan. evo, ja sam imala jedno recimo ugodno iskustvo sa carskim, nakon svih onih bolova, pa me više strah vaginalnog poroda nego carskog.

----------


## andrea2405

ja sam imala carski prije 8 mj. i mogu reci da sam se sporo oporavljala duze krvarenje,mucio me sav, kretala sam se bez obzira na rez i bolove,zato sto imam ljetno dijete pa sam htijela da sto vise bude vani...sad me rez zna malo onako boliti kad je nagla promjena vremena,kile jos nisu otisle dole tek sad se malo pomaknulo sa iste,ali trbuh jos strava visi...dosta vremena je proslo ali malo me strah raditi trbusnjake jer sam ja imala razmak između misica 3,5 cm... trebala bi poceti ali nisam jos spremna ali kilice pomalo skidam....

----------


## khaa

ja sam nakon 4 dana hodala, jer je to bio jedini način da vidim svoje dijete na intenzivnoj. nakon 7 dana kao da ništa nije bilo - što se bolova tiče. krvarila sam dugo (više od mjesec i pol), ali to je bilo zbog ciste tako da ne znam kako bi inače prošlo. što se tiče rane/reza - dugo vremena mi je taj dio bio neosjetljiv na dodir - totalno mrtvilo, ali sad nakon 2 godine se rez uopće ne vidi i ništa me ne boli, a osjećaj se skroz vratio!

----------


## Mima

Tako isto i ja, odmah sam hodala, još sa svim onim cijevima koje su virile iz mene   :Grin:   nakon sedam dana sam izašla iz bolnice, Lea je ostala na Neonatologiji, i ja sam se išla dva puta dnevno u bolnicu izdajati, hodala normalno, hodala po stepenicama, kao da ništa nije bilo. Još sam k tome imala hitni carski i histerektomiju radi rupture.
Ne sjećam se koliko sam krvarila, rez mi je dugo bio bez osjeta, a sad me kad kihnem zna zaboliti. (a tako i rezovi od drugih operacija)

Btw. godinu dana prije toga sam imala laparoskopsku operaciju mioma, i kad se samo sjetim kako sam se čuvala nakon te operacije, koliko sa ležala i nisu mi dali dići žlicu   :Rolling Eyes:  - tak da ono, kaj bi se reklo - sve ti je to u glavi   :Grin:

----------


## ivy

bolilo me jedino prva tri dana, od onda na nogama, bez bolova, skroz sve ok..nakon dva tjedna išli na more (i sve što to nosi, pospremanja, pakiranja...)

----------


## Sanja_123

danas sam cijli dan hodala okolo i nije me nista bolilo..ali jos uvijek me boli kad dotaknem trbuh. Ne znam da li je to koza ili bas trbuh....kao da meboli bas ispod koze...nista bas dubinski...a bas sam ga objasnila :Smile:  valjda cete me skuziti :Smile:

----------


## GrgurovaMama

mene je bolilo cca 2 tjedna ali ne stalno nego nakon nekakvog kratkog napora (odlazak na wc, tuš, kuhinja i sl.) zapravo više je peklo nego bolilo...onda je to postepeno nestajalo...danas, nakon 8 mjeseci ne boli ništa mada se još pokušavam štedjeti sa ne nosanjem teških stvari osim bebe i kolica i nekoliko vrečica sa placa   :Laughing:  krvarila sam malo ali dugo- 3 mjeseca

----------


## Sandi5

ja sam imala bol na jednom mjestu dosta dugo, oko mjesec dana. nisam bila zabrinuta. 

krvarenje nije do kraja stalo ni sada, vise od 6 tjedana nakon carskog. bila kod ginicke, ali rekla da cemo jos pricekati.

oporavak, onako generalno, psihicki i fizicki - 6 tjedana!

trbuh izgleda uzasno (vrecasta nakupina koze koja visi), ali mi je to trenutno zadnja stvar oko koje bih se brinula.

----------


## papaya

To je zbilja vrlo individualno. Moje iskustvo: nakon niti 12h na nogama (zbog guzve u sobi za intenzivnu njegu selili me na odjel babinjaca prije vremena), uh, a od sutradan sam hodala bolnicom u hodocascenju na odjel neonatologije, bolno i pogrbljeno, ali ne prestrasno. Svaki slijedeci dan dvostruko bolji od prethodnog, do izlaska vec sasvim mobilna. Bol u donjem dijelu se zadrzala cca 1 mj, i to najvise pri lijeganju/dizanju, ostalo super. Jos narednih par mj osjecaj tupila i umrtvljenosti oko reza, al i to ide nabolje. Sad, 10 mj nakon, gotovo kao pred trudnocu. Jedino malisan voli ritnut se nogicama nekako bas tu pa onda brojim zvizde   :Grin:  ...Inace, do trudn intenzivno trenirala i trbusnjaci su mi bili prilicno jaki, to je nadam se pomoglo  :? 

S druge strane, neke cure koje su sa mnom bile u rodilistu su jos danima po operaciji zicale injekcije voltarena. I moja sestra, takodjer imala carski, njoj je ova prva faza koja se meni smirila unutar prvog tjedna, potrajala citavi prvi mjesec. 

Ne brini, tvoje tijelo ima svoj tempo, bitno je jedino da osjecas napredak. I polako u nove pobjede   :Love:

----------


## ruža

mene još uvijek boli nakon četri mjeseca.nije to baš tako lako,traje to više nego što mislimo....bar meni ali pravim se kao da to nije jako.čak ako sam više radila onda se rana zacrveni,ali sve je to normalno.ipak je to operacija.

----------


## sweety

Mene je bolilo 7 dana.
Krvarila sam 8 tjedana.
Utrnuto je lagano još uvjek oko reza (10mj).

Osjećala sam se super nakon tri dana, nakon što su mi riješili glavobolju uzrokovanu spinalnom anestezijom.

----------


## Roza

ah, carski.... 6 tjedna temperature, puknut unutarnji šav, punkcija tog šava da izvuku gnoj, poremećaj zgrušavanja krvi, infuzije željeza...
hoćeš još?

----------


## ivy

> ah, carski.... 6 tjedna temperature, puknut unutarnji šav, punkcija tog šava da izvuku gnoj, poremećaj zgrušavanja krvi, infuzije željeza...
> hoćeš još?


joj, roza, prestrašno :/ 
a vjerovatno puno na kraju ovisi i o tome tko te i kako zašije

----------


## trudnjača

Meni je oporavak nakon drugog carskog ( prije 3 mjeseca ) bio puno lakši.Valjda si pripremljeniji na sve jer znaš kako sve hoda i što te čeka...
Krvarila sam ono pomalo i mjesec dana,rana me boljela nekih 10-ak, a sad me boli pred promjenu vremena,što nije bio slučaj nakon prvog carskog.
Stomak prilično visi preko reza ( koji je,usput rečeno,savršen,hvala dr. ),mažem ga nekom čudotvornom kremom koja smanjuje obujam  :Laughing:

----------


## ruža

:Laughing:  meni to ne pomaže,mislim da ću morati smanjiti žlicu nakon Uskrsa  :Crying or Very sad:   :Wink:

----------


## ivy

sa mnom je u bolnici u sobi bila cura koja je išla na treći carski. kaže - tek su me sad zašili kako spada. i stvarno, rez joj je bio kao tanka linija olovkom i ništa ju nije bolilo.
tak da... ak vas loše zašiju, znate što treba  :Grin:

----------


## babyboys

imala sam carski prije dvije i pol godine, rez - minijaturni i dabnas se više ništa ne vidi, osim tanke roze crte koja izgleda ko ogrebotinica.
a bolilo me svih 8 dana u bolnici i bilo mi je užasno naporno hodati,ali sam sama sebe forsala. krvarila sam 5 tjedana i svo to vrijeme me boluckalo, ne mogu reć bolilo. danas mi se zna desit da me na mjestu šava svrbi kad dolazi južina  :Laughing:

----------


## ZOJA

Ja sam krvarila samo 6 dana?čini mi se premalo kad čitam ovu temu.

----------


## ivy

> Ja sam krvarila samo 6 dana?čini mi se premalo kad čitam ovu temu.


a sve ti je to jako individualno

----------

Ja se uopće nisam odmarala.
3 carska i bila ko puška.
Krvarila mj dana.
Bolilo me ko sam v...
Ali to za mene nije bilo ništa.

----------


## bajadera

I ja sam imala 3 carska, i prvi bolio najviše. Treći kao da sam vadila zub  :Laughing:

----------


## noklica

ajme cure kad vas slusam pa ja ko da sam izrod...
Mene je bolila rana skoro mjesec dana, nisam mogla ici piskiti da se ne previjam od bolova.....
U bolnici svi hodaju nekako, a ja ko kvazimodo, jedva dosla do wc-a i tusa.... Koma, svi se normalno pridizali, a ja nikako. 
Nakon toga mi se rana i upalila zbog viska koze koja je ostala visiti.. 
Sad me ceka drugi carski uskoro i strah me kad gledam tu kozu koja visi bojim se da cu krepat od bolova...
A tek one inekcije ergometrina i oni trudovi.....

Jel me moze tko bar malo utjesiti  :Sad:

----------


## bajadera

Pa evo, ja sam ti napisala da mi je drugi neusporedivo bio lakši od prvog!Sad imaju te neke super koktele protiv bolova tako da stvarno puno manje boli.

----------


## nela30

Ja sam imala carski prije 3 tjedna i boli me užasno u donjem dijelu trbuha. čak mi je bilo puno bolje kad sam došla doma iz bolnice nego sada. boli me iznad reza i neznam šta ću? sutra se spremam posjetiti svoju doktoricu opće prakse da vidim šta mi ona veli.

----------


## ivy

> Ja sam imala carski prije 3 tjedna i boli me užasno u donjem dijelu trbuha. čak mi je bilo puno bolje kad sam došla doma iz bolnice nego sada. boli me iznad reza i neznam šta ću? sutra se spremam posjetiti svoju doktoricu opće prakse da vidim šta mi ona veli.


moguće da ti se još vraća maternica na svoje mjesto. meni se s prvim djetetom vraćala par mjeseci

----------


## nela30

nadam se da me boli zato jer se maternica vraća na svoje mjesto,mislim da je nešto drugo u pitanju da bi se već prije pokazalo.ništa mi nije nateklo niti mi se šta gnoji oko reza tako da mislim da me mišići obole,ipak je to rezano tri sloja mišića.

----------


## nela30

nadam se da me boli zato jer se maternica vraća na svoje mjesto,mislim da je nešto drugo u pitanju da bi se već prije pokazalo.ništa mi nije nateklo niti mi se šta gnoji oko reza tako da mislim da me mišići bole,ipak je to rezano tri sloja mišića.

----------


## noklica

ako te ikako mogu utjesiti i umiriti to sto te boli skroz je normalno. Mene je bolilo mjesec dana nakon poroda i to nakon sto sam dosla doma jace nego u bolnici. Na isti nacin kao sto ti opisujes. Smirit ce se samo od sebe, samo treba vremena.
Neke zene se jako brzo rekuperiraju, a nekima treba duze.

----------


## ane80

da i ja nesto napisem sto se tice carskoga reza.
ja sam se isto porodila na carski nedjeljom ujutro u 4h,a vec u 17h su me digli iz kreveta na noge,a u ponedjeljak natijerali na tusiranje tako da svoje nisam nista odlezala poslije carskoga reza.
malo me je bolilo kada su vadili konce i drenove sa strane,a tako dobro su me ocistili da sam svega krvarila tjedan dana.
posto mi je lori bila na obideli za srce sve vrime sam provela na nogama.
curke moje nema ljencarenja kada je   :Saint:   u pitanju

----------


## mačkulina

ja sam imala carski prije 45 dana. Prvi put rodila vaginalno drugi put carskim.
Meni je carski milina.. drugi dan na nogama, tuširanje, 7 dan vađanje šavova.. ma super super...

na jednom mjestu rana (vanjski šav) se malo odvojio ali sa hidrogenom i ispiranjem brzo zaraslo....

neznam ali nekako sve više mislim da je u carskom bitno dvoje:

- tvoj organizam (koliko je prag tolerancije na bol, kako se pdonosi carski)
- koji ti ga doktor radi... jer isti dan kada sma ja išla išla je i kolegica njoj su rezali trbušne mišiće a meni ih razmicali... ja sma se puno bolje oporavila od nje koja sirota još stenje i kuka svaki pu kada se pridigne

----------


## ane80

da,mackulina tu si u pravu.nije svaka zena ista  :Rolling Eyes:  
i ja sam jako brzo oporavila od carskog i opet bi ako budem mogla na carski  :D 

pozzzzz iz tolpoga beca

----------


## slađA

iskreno bolovi su prestali nakon 6 mj od poroda, nisu bili jaki ali nisam mogla npr vježbat ni ništa, ali da mogu birat opet bi tako rodila...

----------


## drndalica

rodila (hitni) carski prije 3,5 god.  Nisam se vratila na početnu težinu (višak 7 kg, pretežno u struku), šav izgleda bolje ali je dobro vidljiv, tvrd i zadebljan na dodir, općenito osjećam da mi je trbuh rasturen i da se nikad više neće oporaviti (prije trudnoće imala sam zavidne pločice)....
poslije poroda krvarila 4 tj + lohije barem još toliko, rana curila pa nisam mogla po tuš mjesec dana! morala sam izvoditi akrobacije, malo prati  noge, malo ruke a svaki pomak boli...moj carski nije mi izgledao baš bajno  :/

----------


## ane80

draga moja,pa sta su oni sa tebe napravili  :?  :? 

I ja sam imala hitni carski rez (plodna voda otisla u roku od 5min,a   :Saint:  se spustila nije)
Ja sam ti imala carski rez u beckoj AKH i jako sam zadovoljna.
Za vrime carskoga su mi stavili drenove se strane tj. dvije jako tanke cijevcice koje niti su me bolile niti su mi smetale,sav kao sav pa da se skoro i ne vidi koliko je to sve dobro napravito. A krvarila sam svega ni puna 2 tj jer su me dobro ocistili.
Ostala sam 5kg u plusu,a stomaka gotovo i nemam jer mi je mama stezala peskir oko stomaka   :Grin:  ono po starinski.

I toliko od mene za sada.

pozdrav i svako dobroooooooo  :Smile:

----------


## bajadera

Dobro si rekla da je to od osobe do osobe. Jako je važno kako ne napravljen carski, meni treći najlakši i najbezbolniji. Baš sam čitala da možeš na više carskih ali je samo u svemu tome važno kako je napravljen!

----------


## ane80

da i ja sam to isto cula.
super taman bi opet mogla na carski,tako je najbolje i brzo se oporavis od svega.

pozdrav

p.s.-bajadera jesu te sijekli po istome savu :?

----------


## stela2

i ja sam imala 2 carska..i opet bi da mogu birati..jako brzo sam se oporavila..i sve super..kad se sjetim onih bolnih jakih trudova kod prvog poroda, definitvno glasam za carski..jer ionako imam jako usku zdjelicu, nema šanse da ja prirodno rodim..

----------


## tocekica

mogla sam normlno funkcnirat 5 dan nakon operacije( normalno po stepenicama, nosila bebu). nažalost meni se vanjski šav zagnojio-upalio mi se dlačni folikul pa je konac potegnul gnoj-bilo je grdo(morala kod dr. na ispiranje). nakon 11 mj još me muči i nije mi estetski savršem zbog gnojenja  :Sad:  .

----------


## Leilooa

ja sam imala carski prije 6 tjedana, i jos uvjek me boli...
tj. boli me koza na dodir iznad samog reza...
razlog moje boli je ta da sam skroz nespremna isla na carski (nakon 7 sati dripa, i nemogucnosti prirodnog poroda, nakon fizickog otvaranja rukama, pokusaja izvlacenja bebe...itd itd) poslali su me na carski...

3 dana sam se jedva ustajala u bolnici, svako ustajanje uslijedilo je sa par suza, ali nisam se dala, morala sam...
5.ti dan sam dobila temperaturu, ali doktori nista, tek 7.mi dan na vadenja savova su primjetili da sam krivo zasivena, i unutra i vani   :Evil or Very Mad:  

doma su me poslali, da bi nedugo nakon toga opet zavrsila u bolnici sa teskom trbusnom upalom...gnojnom upalom unutarnjih savova...
grozno, ne zelim se ni prisjecat...

da ne odugovlacim, dugo sam se borila sa tom upalom, na antibioticima bila, nisam mogla hodati kako spada oko 3 tjedna...izgledala sam ko kvazimodo, a trbuh  :shock:  izgledala sam ko da sam u 7.mj trudnoce...UZAS!!!
bila sam uzasno natecena, rez me bolio u p.m...sopala sam se voltarenima ko bonbonima, primala koktele injekcija..uh kad se sjetim...   :Crying or Very sad:   i sve je to "trpila" moja ljepotica, kroz mlijeko...  :Sad: 

a sada, nakon nepunih 7 tjedana nakon CR, ko leptiric sam...  :D 
prestala sam krvariti i imati lohije oko 5.tj...trbuh mi je skroz splasnuo, ali "viseci trbuh" je jos tu (no ne brinem se, tek je mjesec i pol proslo)....srecom pa sam neki dan isprobavala staru odjecu prije trudnoce, i uspjela sam uc u svoje uuuuuske traperice  :D 

sada je rez onako ljubicasto roz, nije bas ugodan oku (barem ne meni)...neprevilan je, nakrivo je, ali jako je nisko pa se nece ni vidjeti, i tak me zabole ... jos uvjek me boljka koza oko njega, a na vrijeme - issss itekako reagiram...veli mi MM da sam ko stara baka, dajem prognozu vremena za iducih 7 dana bez greske   :Laughing:

----------


## annie84

Ja sam imala hitni carski nakon 21h trudova jer je mali zapeo, u LKH Graz. Prva tri dana su mi bila katastrofa, doma sam otisla cetvrti dan samovoljno i od tada nemam nikakvih problema. Sada je 4 tjedna i 4 dana od tada i nemam nikakvih problema i krvarenje je isto prestalo  :Smile:

----------


## irvana

Ja sam rodila prije 3 i po tjedna, a rana me prestala bolit nakon 4 dana u bolnici.
Valjda imam sreće.

----------


## jele blond

Rodila prije tri tjedna, i tek prošli tjedan mi je rana počela malo kao sliniti.... Kao sukrvica u kominaciji sa još nečim nedefiniranim  :Sad: 
Jel ima još netko takvih iskustava? Na kontrolu svom dr. ili u bolnicu gdje je dijete rođeno?

----------


## jelena.O

ako možeš do svog dok, ok idi, ak ne onda u bolnicu ( tam na drugoj temi sam ti odgovorila). Inače meni je u bolnici doktorica rekla zakaj nisam išla kod svog, koja je inače bila na go.

----------


## jele blond

Tnx.

----------


## renataa

Zanima me je li normalno krvariti 20 dana nakon carskog? Citam clanke i pise da bi nakon perioda obilnog krvarenja trebao biti samo iscjedak,koji smedji,zuti,a potom nestaje. Citam razne forume i zene imaju sve moguce kombinacije. Ja nakon perioda smedjenja,imam opet crvene krvave periode,nista obilno. Jel neka imala tako da je to bilo uredu. Ne znam da li da cekam onaj kontrolni pregled nakon 6 tjedana,il da se zaputim odmah kod gin? ( najvise mi je tlaka da ne mucim sa spremanjem i putom do gin bebu bzvze jer ne zivimo u gradu ).

----------


## j-la

Da li je normalno, ne znam  :Smile: . Kod mene je isto tako bilo, da sam čak kontala da sam dobila mjesečnicu. Prvo obilno krvarila, pa se smanjilo na smedjkasti trag i onda opet jako krvarenje.  Na prvoj kontroli nakon 6 sedmica bilo sve ok.

----------


## renataa

to mi je dobro cut,fala ti j-la  :Smile: 
po sebi imam filing da je sve ok,al me uplasili oni clanci na temu oporavka od carskog,a u rodilistu mi nisu nista rekli na sto da obratim pozornost

----------


## j-la

Nema na čemu  :Smile: .

Ja očito nisam čitala te članke koji govore o oporavku nakon carskog reza, pa se nisam nešto posebno ni brinula. Najveća mi je briga bila da su me lose usili pa da će se to sve raspasti  :lool: .

----------


## Laura19

Molim mali komentar...imala sam carski prije 2 god sad sam trudna 6 mj i povremeno osjetim kao bol u tom donjem dijelu gdje je bio rez...kako ja imam dugu pricu oko crijeva (zapetljaj crijeva u 1.trudnoci) onda automatski pomislim na crojeva no razmisljam bar je meni logicno da sad prilikom sirenja maternice bi taj rez i mogao boljeti?ne znam kakva su vasa iskustva?

----------


## anabeg

Neznam na kakvu bol misliš, moja prva trudnoća je isto završila carskim rezom i u ostale dvije trudnoće sam isto povremeno na mjestu gdje je rez osjetila bol, u stvari neznam baš jel bi to opisala kao bol, možda više kao neki grč. To bi mi se posebno dogodilo npr. prilikom ustajanja iz kreveta, okretanja sa boka na bok ili kod kihanja.

----------

